# Waco KY  D Zittel 5 gallon pottery crock



## ncjugs (Sep 30, 2010)

found this at a show, would be interested in a trade - Thanks


----------



## ncjugs (Sep 30, 2010)

Waco KY D Zittel 5 gallon pottery crock


----------

